# Strays we've rescued...all sorts of pretty animals!



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Cats and dogs we've picked up all over our wonderful (not) city! There are SO many animals on the streets it's crazy. A lot of them you can tell used to be someone's pet who were thrown away. 

I don't have pics of them all since we've been doing this for years but here is a variety lol.

Some of them may look like the same but they are all different. 

These two pics ARE of the same kitties 

 


everyone else


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're lovely. I especially like the first few pics...and you have your hands full in the last! It's great that you're helping them.


----------



## LLM (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow you've rescued a lot of them, their lucky they found you


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Lovely! SO glad they got the help they needed. Love the kitty in the "tidy cats commercial" hah!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're doing a great thing to help all these animals. They're adorable!


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm so glad you like them. 

We find it curious that we find so many cats that are similar in coloring. With so many different cat breeds you'd think we'd find more variety but go figure! We found 3 Russian Blue kittens once but we forgot to take pics.

I have more pics of other cats but they are in my cell and I can't seem to get them in my computer. It won't recognize the cell once we plug it in. Anyone know about this that can help?

LOL @ Tidy Cat commercial!!!!


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Found another cat today. He was a friend's neighbor's pet and he was thrown out by his owner when it was freezing outside! I grabbed him when I saw him today after my friend told me what happened. Apparently the feral cats that are in the building attacked him but he doesn't know how to fight and they scratched his face. 

He's sooooooo friendly!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Pretty orange and white guy. Looks like he's got a great personality too.


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Indeed. He has got to to be one of the most affectionate cats we've ever had! He gets on top of you and he'll lick your face or your finger and he rolls around until you scratch his belly or his head lol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Bless your heart.

I am in love with the orange boy!!


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

he's so affectionate. the Humane society wouldn't take him so I had to take him to animal services. they explained that if the animal is friendly (which I explained he is EXTREMELY friendly) and if they aren't full then he will be up for adoption. the lady told me I can call in 3 days to see what they will do.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i cannot understand why someone who has a pet would just take them out somewhere and let them go.....i got my siamese at the humain society in phoenix, and he was a stray...but very tame...someone did that to him , but now has a nice home....


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

LOVE the picture of the armful of black puppies - so cute. And love the last orange and white guy you added - he looks so effectionate, but looks pitiful with his poor wittle scratched nosey.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Good on you for helping them all. Very cute pics!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you for opening up your home to these kitties and helping them out. We need more people to advocate for these helpless furbabies.


----------

